

Ask PG: Why has fallentimes fallen off the leaderboard? - jgrahamc

He has karma of 6883: http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=fallentimes<p>Yet he is not on the leaders list: http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders
======
EricBurnett
>PG: A couple weeks ago I added a recency threshold for the leaderboard. It's
currently 100 days.

From <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1048468>

Given that fallentimes' last action was 108 days ago, it would seem that he
isn't a candidate for inclusion anymore.

------
kyro
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=859117> perhaps

~~~
mixmax
That is obviously the reason. I still think about it sometimes. Very very sad.

